# I mean, Really!



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

You would think an animal that I let live in my tank would leave my stuff alone. I mean Really!
Give me a break.
He doesn't know that I do own a spear gun.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey traveling reef  you gotta love those urchins


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

now that's funny *r2


----------

